# Who owns a luxury watch



## Simbo (Jan 2, 2014)

So this year I hit the big 40, been thinking about getting myself a nice watch to mark the occasion, I quite fancied an omega planet ocean, an IWC or a Rolex, I know next to nothing about watches apart from the fact they tell the time, so do we have any watch enthusiasts on here and what you got and why did you buy it.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 2, 2014)

Ask Murph what he has :thup:





Just don't tell his missis he has it


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Ask Murph what he has :thup:





Just don't tell his missis he has it 

Click to expand...

Or how much it cost!!!

Watches have never bothered me, got a couple of "nice" ones, (now when i say nice ones, they cost a few hundred quid, not the same nice as some of the watch whores who will be here soon!!)


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 2, 2014)

I've got one these ...


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 2, 2014)

... oh yeah, forgot to mention, it was from Beijing, and cost a grand total of Â£18


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 2, 2014)

Don't know if any one watched Karl Pilkington-The moaning of life. Funny when he was been shown some very expensive watches,his thoughts 'I just use my phone'


----------



## Simbo (Jan 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't know if any one watched Karl Pilkington-The moaning of life. Funny when he was been shown some very expensive watches,his thoughts 'I just use my phone'
		
Click to expand...

I seen that, in all honesty he can funny guy but a bit of a weirdo and telly fake now, I also remember Shaun Ryder saying "don't buy a Rolex, their time keeping is crap" lol.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 2, 2014)

I own the Omega Planet Ocean and also a Brietling Aerospace. Both are lovely watches and they will out last me. One thing to think of though is the cost of servicing, as the Brietling is a quartz it costs around Â£125 for a new battery as it has to go back to Switzerland. The Omega is automatic but again servicing is around Â£2-300 pounds and needs doing every 5 years so plan in your extra costs.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 2, 2014)

As Drawboy states above, be aware of battery and servicing costs. I have a Seamaster Pro and a replacement battery can cost in the region of Â£50-Â£70. Mine was a gift from my wife and is a treasured possession. Not sure I would have spent so much on myself TBH. The watch I use most is a 10 yr old diving watch that cost less than Â£50 and looks like it was built in a tank factory....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2014)

I wanted to get one when I turned 40 also but I ended up getting a great Citizen Eco Drive for a fraction of the cost - superb watches


----------



## Simbo (Jan 2, 2014)

What does a quartz mean?

That was one thing I was going to ask about was servicing, why on earth does it need to go back to Switzerland?? Also iv heard that Rolex take around 3 months to service it which IMO is utterly ridiculous. 

What size of planet ocean is yours mate?


----------



## Fader (Jan 2, 2014)

Every birthday and Christmas my Mrs waves watches in from of me online, in shops asking what I'd like as she really wants to buy me a quality watch. Each year I tell her really not to bother because they all tell the time and to me i'd be just as happy with a Casio Â£8 watch as I would a top brand one.

Don't get me wrong there are some seriously nice looking timepieces out there that I like the look of but watches aren't my thing. Stilll got a G Shock thats been to war and back, battered about a million times and still works so that will do for now until it dies.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 2, 2014)

I got da Bling Bling!


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 2, 2014)

Rolex? They look ridiculous and don't keep time. Get one of these babies...


----------



## cookelad (Jan 2, 2014)

Agree with some of the guys, I just don't get it, I got a Sekonda something or other from my last job I guess at most it was Â£50 seeing as the rule was everybody chipped in Â£5 for leaving presents and there weren't many people left when I got the old heave-ho, so far it's not given me cause to think I wish I had a Â£x000 watch!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

I've got a stainless steel 1964 omega seamaster automatic, a 1964 omega gold plated dress watch (which my dad gave me after my solid gold 1964 omega was stolen, and uninsured), a seiko multi dial thingy i use for running (it has a stop watch), a green seiko kinetic I use for golf(automatic watches hate golf), a longines conquest automatic dress watch, and my latest acquisition, a Breitling super ocean heritage automatic, which was silly money (for me), but I love it.

Quartz watches need batteries, or need a method of generating electricity to charge a capacitor, like seiko kinetic, or citizen Eco drive.

Automatic watches use a counter weight to wind a spring, which keeps the watch wound.

Quartz is way more accurate than mechanical, but lacks character in my view.

If James bond really used an omega, he'd be late for every thing!


----------



## drawboy (Jan 2, 2014)

It is a bit like cars I suppose, you can get to the golf club in a Kia or you can get there in a Ferrari, both do the job but if you can afford a Ferrari then why not? No one buys a Swiss watch to tell the time on it is a luxury item. If you are going to buy one then get the one you want, take your time choosing. There are better marques than Rolex. Panneri, Patel Philippe, Hublot and Cartier amongst them but you will pay Mega bucks for some. If I had the choice for the money I can realistic ally go to it would be the Rolex Submariner.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

If I had the money it would be a vacheron Constantine, but I don't!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 2, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			I've got a stainless steel 1964 omega seamaster automatic, a 1964 omega gold plated dress watch (which my dad gave me after my solid gold 1964 omega was stolen, and uninsured), a seiko multi dial thingy i use for running (it has a stop watch), a green seiko kinetic I use for golf(automatic watches hate golf), a longines conquest automatic dress watch, and my latest acquisition, a Breitling super ocean heritage automatic, which was silly money (for me), but I love it.

Quartz watches need batteries, or need a method of generating electricity to charge a capacitor, like seiko kinetic, or citizen Eco drive.

Automatic watches use a counter weight to wind a spring, which keeps the watch wound.

Quartz is way more accurate than mechanical, but lacks character in my view.

If James bond really used an omega, he'd be late for every thing!
		
Click to expand...

Are you an octopus Murph?


----------



## Grumps (Jan 2, 2014)

The wife bought me a tag-heuer (aqua racer)  for Christmas about 10 years ago . I don't know what it cost but she says it was more than the cost of my golf fees which she pays for my Xmas  now a days  
 I was too scared to wear it for the 1st 6 months I case I scratched it


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 2, 2014)

My last watch came from M&S, the latest from Next!


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 2, 2014)

drawboy said:



			It is a bit like cars I suppose, you can get to the golf club in a Kia or you can get there in a Ferrari, both do the job but if you can afford a Ferrari then why not? No one buys a Swiss watch to tell the time on it is a luxury item. If you are going to buy one then get the one you want, take your time choosing. There are better marques than Rolex. Panneri, Patel Philippe, Hublot and Cartier amongst them but you will pay Mega bucks for some. If I had the choice for the money I can realistic ally go to it would be the *Rolex Submariner.*

Click to expand...

10 a penny in any Singaporean pawn shop these days due to many Commercial Divers bad investments. And they don't hold time...


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have Rolex GMT, had it for 20 Years and it does keep accurate time!!


----------



## the hammer (Jan 2, 2014)

I recently bought an eternity ring for HID from a small independent jeweller and watches were brought into the conversation, to which he brought out a tray of used rolex and breitling.   the first thing that struck me was  I never thought of buying a 2nd hand watch.I have an 11 year old tag, which for sentimental reasons would never get sold, but he says tag don't hold money like the above.
He was trying to sell me a 20year old rolex for Â£3500, with the offer of bring it back in 5years,i'll give you your money back. I didn't buy one, but know a couple of fellas that have, who will keep them a couple of years , trade up to a Â£4.5K watch and so on,


----------



## car.crash (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a tag  aquaracer but I don't class it as a luxury watch, those that cost more than 5K to me are luxury, which I can't afford.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 2, 2014)

I must confess to shaking my head at guys who spend zillions on cars and watches.

One is restricted to 70 mph so why buy one that does 200mph.

The other lets you know what the time is.

I would love someone to describe 'luxury watch' to me. A watch is a watch...... especially when you may leave it on the motorway service wash basin or driving range support. [like two folk I knew].


----------



## big_russ (Jan 2, 2014)

Don,t own anything myself but have a friend who is obsessed and sold his share of his business to set himself up travelling and reviewing mega expensive watches.

http://www.escapement.uk.com/users/angus-davies-2.html


----------



## Simbo (Jan 2, 2014)

the hammer said:



			I recently bought an eternity ring for HID from a small independent jeweller and watches were brought into the conversation, to which he brought out a tray of used rolex and breitling.   the first thing that struck me was  I never thought of buying a 2nd hand watch.I have an 11 year old tag, which for sentimental reasons would never get sold, but he says tag don't hold money like the above.
He was trying to sell me a 20year old rolex for Â£3500, with the offer of bring it back in 5years,i'll give you your money back. I didn't buy one, but know a couple of fellas that have, who will keep them a couple of years , trade up to a Â£4.5K watch and so on,
		
Click to expand...


Yep according to some, Rolex aren't just watches, they are an investment. Iv been looking on chrono24 at second hand ones but I'm a bit wary about spending that kind of money online. Anybody bought from this site???As for the submariner, a new one is a bit out of my price range. 

As for you guys that don't understand luxury watches- get off my thread!! Lol, some folk with a 10 grand watch probably can't understand why you spend Â£1000 a year on golf fees to trek round for 5 hours in the pouring rain, then moan like a bitch when you come off the course- swings and roundabouts!


----------



## drawboy (Jan 2, 2014)

One mans meat etc. Most luxury items are out of many folks price ranges. Sports cars, boats, big country houses and the like are lottery winners playthings but a nice watch is within reach. I'm currently saving for  a Rolex. I have wanted one for as long as I remember and I could get it out of the bank but I want to save for it, that way I'll appreciate it more when I go buy it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 2, 2014)

I have some watches from Christopher Ward, he designs them in the UK and has them made in Switzerland.  He also only sells online so has none of the marketing costs of most manufacturers.

He says that he makes the cheapest expensive watches in the World.   Real top quality watches.

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/view-all-mens-watches.html


----------



## chrisg (Jan 2, 2014)

If I had the spare cash I'd be looking at Sinn or Bell & Ross for something a little different....They both make some ugly models too though imo.. Panerai make some lovely (but expensive) watches too. 

For far less money, there's a Steinhart range (the square faced Aviation models) I really like too, but their other ranges are too rolexy and just look like rip offs imo.

Vintage rolex appreciate in value and there is a thriving scene a bloke I know partakes in.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bell and Ross look like they are made in someone's garage. I quite like it!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 2, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I got da Bling Bling!

View attachment 8603

Click to expand...

psssh, you're so upper-class ... 




also, before someone points it out - I am aware it's fast ... it keeps me on time for things.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 2, 2014)

I like it to look good (in my eyes), be accurate, and be well made to stand up to the rigors of everyday life. A couple of Tags have served me exceptionally well for the last 12 years and relatively not that expensive


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 2, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			psssh, you're so upper-class ... 

View attachment 8606


also, before someone points it out - I am aware it's fast ... it keeps me on time for things.
		
Click to expand...

Matches the fake tan


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 2, 2014)

Currently looking into an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra with the new 8600 Co-Axial movement in it. More accurate and less moving parts, so only needs servicing once every 10 yearsâ€¦Plus they look AWESOME. Fancy an old Speedmaster Pro too. But beggars can't be choosers. 

I urge anyone who has a remote interest in luxury watches to NOT visit www.chrono24.com. It will end you.


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 2, 2014)

Try Iconic watches if you want to buy new.

http://www.iconicwatches.co.uk

Chrono 24 is a kosher site and appears to have a good reputation.

Also you can learn quite a bit from the forum below. Full of watch geeks;

http://forum.tz-uk.com/forumdisplay.php?4-TZ-Forums


----------



## Simbo (Jan 2, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Bell and Ross look like they are made in someone's garage. I quite like it!
		
Click to expand...


Lol, they do, look about the same weight as an aircraft carrier!! But a couple of nice ones too though.

I think for my first one I'd rather stick with the bigger brands,


----------



## markgs (Jan 2, 2014)

I own an omega planet ocean and breitling super avenger


----------



## ADB (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Seiko Speed Timer from 1974 and I love it. I think it looks really good and has some sentimental value being as old as I am. 

If I had the money, I would buy a Bremont MBII but can't justify 3k on a watch at the moment!


----------



## Simbo (Jan 2, 2014)

markgs said:



			I own an omega planet ocean and breitling super avenger
		
Click to expand...

Which planet ocean?, what size.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 2, 2014)

I never wear a watch. Mainly because I have rediculously big wrists and I haven't found one that fits so I don't bother with one. 
It's a lot less hastle now I have a phone on me all the time.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 2, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			I never wear a watch. Mainly because I have rediculously big wrists and I haven't found one that fits so I don't bother with one. 
It's a lot less hastle now I have a phone on me all the time.
		
Click to expand...

It would only get damaged banging on the ground


----------



## markgs (Jan 2, 2014)

Simbo said:



			Which planet ocean?, what size.
		
Click to expand...

42mm planet ocean as it's my day watch not to heavy and the breitling is 48.4mm ways a ton


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 2, 2014)

markgs said:



			42mm planet ocean as it's my day watch not to heavy and the breitling is 48.4mm ways a ton
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at a 42mm PO 8500 last month. Very nice watch. I've got a Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish at 44mm which is more than big enough for me. Your Avenger must be fookin massive.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 2, 2014)

Always fancied a Tag Huer but never bothered following it up, own a Skagen and its classy and slim


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 2, 2014)

Citizen Eco drive Red Arrows for me. Cannot see me buying another for a while!!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 2, 2014)

Bought an Emporio Armani watch when i got my first job 12years ago and only changed the battery once, Bloody love it.

I've since bought a few nice watches, the most recent being a Hublot Big Bang 44mm. Beautiful watch, just sent for its service to Switzerland with a turn around time of 4-6 weeks!! So bare that in mind like said above!


----------



## CliveW (Jan 3, 2014)

Back in the 1960s, PanAm pilots were issued with Rolex GMT Masters as part of their uniform and in the early 1970s I was presented with an Explorer II when I qualified. I wore it every day up until the mid 2000s when it stopped working. I took it to a Rolex dealer to have it repaired and he was overly keen for me to trade it in for a new watch. I had only recently got the internet, so I did a bit of research and found out that Steve McQueen had owned one and they were now extremely collectable. I decided to have it overhauled and then took it to another dealer who offered me Â£10k for it on the spot. I found the original paperwork and in 1971 it had cost Â£220. I still have the watch, and do still wear it occasionally.
For those who say they are expensive, I used to smoke about 40 cigs a day, and when I quit, I put the money I would have spent on fags in a jar, and within a year I had enough to buy my current Rolex Datejust.


----------



## markgs (Jan 3, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I was looking at a 42mm PO 8500 last month. Very nice watch. I've got a Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish at 44mm which is more than big enough for me. Your Avenger must be fookin massive.
		
Click to expand...

It is massive so heavy it's almost half a pound


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 3, 2014)

CliveW said:



			For those who say they are expensive, I used to smoke about 40 cigs a day, and when I quit, I put the money I would have spent on fags in a jar, and within a year I had enough to buy my current Rolex Datejust.
		
Click to expand...

All that highlights is that fact cigs are also expensive


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't own a luxury watch ( I would if I could).

I have a Mappin and Webb that cost about Â£300.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Always fancied a Tag Huer but never bothered following it up, own a Skagen and its classy and slim
		
Click to expand...

I've been down the luxury route but failing eyesight has meant they've ended up at the back of several drawers. After going a couple of years without a watch I spotted a Skagen. Plain, unfussy face and easy to read even though its not massive.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 3, 2014)

What's a luxury watch?

I have a Raymond Weil watch that Mrs H bought me as an engagement present, it cost about Â£500. If that counts as a luxury watch then the answer is yes


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 3, 2014)

CliveW said:



			Back in the 1960s, PanAm pilots were issued with Rolex GMT Masters as part of their uniform and in the early 1970s I was presented with an Explorer II when I qualified. I wore it every day up until the mid 2000s when it stopped working. I took it to a Rolex dealer to have it repaired and he was overly keen for me to trade it in for a new watch. I had only recently got the internet, so I did a bit of research and found out that Steve McQueen had owned one and they were now extremely collectable. I decided to have it overhauled and then took it to another dealer who offered me Â£10k for it on the spot. I found the original paperwork and in 1971 it had cost Â£220. I still have the watch, and do still wear it occasionally.
For those who say they are expensive, I used to smoke about 40 cigs a day, and when I quit, I put the money I would have spent on fags in a jar, and within a year I had enough to buy my current Rolex Datejust.
		
Click to expand...

Rolex done a similar thing with Comex years ago with the Submariner. Some of their divers picked them up for a couple of hundred quid. Now worth something in the region of Â£50,000!

http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/ssteel-very-rare-5514-comex-submariner-vintage-ww--id1700269.htm


----------



## the hammer (Jan 3, 2014)

Simbo said:



			Yep according to some, Rolex aren't just watches, they are an investment. Iv been looking on chrono24 at second hand ones but I'm a bit wary about spending that kind of money online. Anybody bought from this site???As for the submariner, a new one is a bit out of my price range. 

As for you guys that don't understand luxury watches- get off my thread!! Lol, some folk with a 10 grand watch probably can't understand why you spend Â£1000 a year on golf fees to trek round for 5 hours in the pouring rain, then moan like a bitch when you come off the course- swings and roundabouts!
		
Click to expand...

You don't say where you maybe he's worth a ring.
http://www.bawtry.org/business/time-for-diamonds

good excuse to nip down the road to ping gainsboro while your there!


----------



## macca64 (Jan 3, 2014)

Got a Tag, got it abroad somewhere, about Â£300 cheaper than over here,


----------



## FN2 (Jan 3, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Brietling is a quartz it costs around Â£125 for a new battery as it has to go back to Switzerland
		
Click to expand...

Or the Breitling UK service centre in Tunbridge Wells...


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 3, 2014)

I love watches and have a few, but only one expensive one. It's  a Tag Carrera.... It's Automatic and I love it.  Tried a few and this won over the square Monaco (Steve Mqueen)... My nan left me some money and I saved a bit. 
I treasure it... See it as something I can pass on.


----------



## NST (Jan 3, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			I love watches and have a few, but only one expensive one. It's  a Tag Carrera.... It's Automatic and I love it.  Tried a few and this won over the square Monaco (Steve Mqueen)... My nan left me some money and I saved a bit. 
I treasure it... See it as something I can pass on.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a Monaco, don't wear it enough though. Wear a bi-metal Rolex submariner daily. For smarter use I've got a gold day date on a president bracelet. I've also got a sea dweller, but I've not worn it since they released the deep sea version.


----------



## NST (Jan 3, 2014)

drawboy said:



			It is a bit like cars I suppose, you can get to the golf club in a Kia or you can get there in a Ferrari, both do the job but if you can afford a Ferrari then why not? No one buys a Swiss watch to tell the time on it is a luxury item. If you are going to buy one then get the one you want, take your time choosing. There are better marques than Rolex. Panneri, Patel Philippe, Hublot and Cartier amongst them but you will pay Mega bucks for some. If I had the choice for the money I can realistic ally go to it would be the Rolex Submariner.
		
Click to expand...

Cartier better than rolex, are you sure? Most Cartier are quartz.



Sharktooth said:



			10 a penny in any Singaporean pawn shop these days due to many Commercial Divers bad investments. And they don't hold time...
		
Click to expand...

Never had problem with any of the subs I've owned over the years.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 4, 2014)

I love watches too and have about 5 from brands such as D&G, Hugo Boss, Citizen and GShock. I wear them for different occasions and a couple were presents so have sentimental value. I'm currently saving for a luxury watch but not sure what one yet. I do like maurice lacroix watches though, but will look at Tag, Rolex, Omega and so on. 

A friend of mine was turning 40 and his dad presented him with two watches that he'd owned for many years. My friend had to choose which one he wanted for his birthday. The other would then go to his younger brother when he turned 40. He made his choice, some kind of Omega one, a very nice watch. His brother was then given the other watch a few years later. The brother sent the watch to Switzerland for a service and received a letter back from the makers saying that it was extremely rare and they wanted to buy it for their museum as they didn't have one and had not been able to trace any, they offer him something like Â£20k. He turned it down of course thinking that if they'll give him Â£20k now what will they give in a few years time?

Some one told me recently about Tudor watches. Apparently they are the watches that junior watch builders build in Switzerland when in training. As they are made by trainees they can't be sold as genuine watches so are branded as Tudor and sold at a fraction of the price but as mechanically exactly the same as Rolex or whatever.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 4, 2014)

I would never purchasing consider a Rolex, or even a Breitling. Had a couple of Omegas, but Dress bling ones rather than chunky (bling) ones.

Bought a Baume Mercier Riviera a while ago and it fulfilled all the roles I was looking for - including being dressy. Sold it, for a profit, last year when IT was 40! Perfect timepiece - only ever had to adjust Date. Had a couple of later model ones as well for a bit of variety - including a rather useless (for me) Chronometer that I couldn't read without glasses!

Fugly beast on my wrist today is a Casio Wave Ceptor, so absolutely guaranteed perfect time worldwide! An Auto Seiko up to a few days ago, but that lost a couple of minutes a week which is something neither of the above did.


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 4, 2014)

NST said:



			Cartier better than rolex, are you sure? Most Cartier are quartz.



Never had problem with any of the subs I've owned over the years.
		
Click to expand...

I guess mine was just allergic to water...


----------



## LanDog (Jan 4, 2014)

I've a Tag Heuer Tiger Woods watch that my uncle gave me, don't really like it though, also have a pocket watch that was my grandad's which is quite cool, it doesn't come outside, have a second pocket watch that I use. And have a Fossil one which is my favourite, better than the Tag!


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 4, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I love watches too and have about 5 from brands such as D&G, Hugo Boss, Citizen and GShock. I wear them for different occasions and a couple were presents so have sentimental value. I'm currently saving for a luxury watch but not sure what one yet. I do like maurice lacroix watches though, but will look at Tag, Rolex, Omega and so on. 

A friend of mine was turning 40 and his dad presented him with two watches that he'd owned for many years. My friend had to choose which one he wanted for his birthday. The other would then go to his younger brother when he turned 40. He made his choice, some kind of Omega one, a very nice watch. His brother was then given the other watch a few years later. The brother sent the watch to Switzerland for a service and received a letter back from the makers saying that it was extremely rare and they wanted to buy it for their museum as they didn't have one and had not been able to trace any, they offer him something like Â£20k. He turned it down of course thinking that if they'll give him Â£20k now what will they give in a few years time?

Some one told me recently about Tudor watches. Apparently they are the watches that junior watch builders build in Switzerland when in training. As they are made by trainees they can't be sold as genuine watches so are branded as Tudor and sold at a fraction of the price but as mechanically exactly the same as Rolex or whatever.
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard that about Tudor. I'm no expert but I think that is unlikely. They are the 'budget' (if you can call it that) arm of the Rolex brand; however they make some great watches in their own right such as the Pelagos and Black Bay. They also run on ETA movements as opposed to in house movements which Rolex use. They haven't been sold in the UK for a few years now but I think have just made a comeback.


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			I guess mine was just allergic to water...
		
Click to expand...

Or fake


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 5, 2014)

Used to have a Rolex Submariner in Steel & 18ct Gold with Blue Oyster Bezel, bought it as a present to myself for my 21st

Sold it for 3 reasons, 1) Everyone assumed it was fake, 2) You could see people eyeying you up for a mugging and 3) It paid fir a big part of my wedding!

Now I have an Armani and Hugo Boss watch, around Â£300 each and they are fine.

For my 40th though, I will buy a Breitling or Rolex again


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 5, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Or fake
		
Click to expand...

Strangely enough I bought my old man a fake in Hong Kong years ago and it ran perfectly for seven years...


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			Strangely enough I bought my old man a fake in Hong Kong years ago and it ran perfectly for seven years...
		
Click to expand...

Swings and roundabouts. We bought a few fakes when we went to India to get married 3 years ago. The FIL still wears his, mine fell apart after about 5 mins when I tried to remove a couple of links to fit my wrist.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 5, 2014)

Expensive watches seem to me to be just the wrong side of showy extravagant wealth - and a bit too 90s bling.  I have absolutely no doubt they are a very good investment and excellent pieces of machinery.


----------



## D4RK1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a tag professional for my 21st birthday off the old dears. Had it 11 years now. I also have a G shock and an old (about 20 years old) animal watch that's still going strong. Wear those for work. Here my latest one, I've had this nearly 3 years now


----------



## vkurup (Jan 5, 2014)

I got my dress watch and a Tachymeter meter.  Was looking at the Brietling, but settled on Citizen Eco Drive.  Absolutely love the Citizen (except the fact that Kevin Pieterson endorses the same watch)

Big age milestone coming on soon, so may get itchy again.  Like some of Vacheron Constantin, but really crave a good Patek Philippe.. love them..


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2014)

I've got:
A Fred Bennett (42mm dia) for work wear
A Casio Illuminator (40mm dia) for everday wear
A Longines plain face (34mm dia) for posh wear


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 5, 2014)

I really like this Watch from Christopher Ward. 

View attachment 8646


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2014)

Crow said:



			I've got:
A Fred Bennett (42mm dia) for work wear
A Casio Illuminator (40mm dia) for everday wear
A Longines plain face (34mm dia) for posh wear
		
Click to expand...

So do you change watch when you come home from the work wear to everyday wear ? 

Can never understand why anyone would have more than one watch ?


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do you change watch when you come home from the work wear to everyday wear ? 

Can never understand why anyone would have more than one watch ?
		
Click to expand...

I do, and for a damn good reason, allow me to explain.

The Casio has a countdown timer and I've got this set at 11 minutes. Most days we eat rice or pasta for dinner and the cooking time for this is 11 minutes. By changing my watch to the Casio I can put the pasts or rice on and do something else while it cooks, safe in the knowledge that the countdown timer will alert me the moment it's ready.

(Although actually this is all currenlty a lie as the battery ran out on the Fred Bennett about a year ago and I can't be bothered to change it.)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2014)

Crow said:



			I do, and for a damn good reason, allow me to explain.

The Casio has a countdown timer and I've got this set at 11 minutes. Most days we eat rice or pasta for dinner and the cooking time for this is 11 minutes. By changing my watch to the Casio I can put the pasts or rice on and do something else while it cooks, safe in the knowledge that the countdown timer will alert me the moment it's ready.

(Although actually this is all currenlty a lie as the battery ran out on the Fred Bennett about a year ago and I can't be bothered to change it.)
		
Click to expand...

Why not use the timer on the cooker ? Saves changing watches


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why not use the timer on the cooker ? Saves changing watches
		
Click to expand...

See you're missing the point, that's on the cooker so I'd be a slave to the cooker whereas with my Casio watch on I have the freedom of the house, or even the garden if I feel that way inclined.


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do you change watch when you come home from the work wear to everyday wear ? 

Can never understand why anyone would have more than one watch ?
		
Click to expand...

How many pairs of shoes do you have?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2014)

Valentino said:



			How many pairs of shoes do you have?
		
Click to expand...


Are shoes comparable to watches - might as well ask how many pairs of pants do I have 

I actually own one pair of normal shoes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2014)

Crow said:



			See you're missing the point, that's on the cooker so I'd be a slave to the cooker whereas with my Casio watch on I have the freedom of the house, or even the garden if I feel that way inclined.
		
Click to expand...


So you have one watch that you change when you get home just to cook pasta ?


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you have one watch that you change when you get home just to cook pasta ? 

Click to expand...

No, I also use it as a timepiece, in fact it's used as a timepiece more often than to cook pasta (or rice).

It also has a stopwatch function and an alarm that get occasional use, but the "world-time" function which allows you to set the time in another country is pretty much wasted on me.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jan 6, 2014)

Always wanted a rolex, loved my dads one and always used to try it on as a kid dreaming of owning it one day.
Looks quite similar to some of the vintage datejust's they have on chrono 24. They go for around 3 grand so I may invest in one in the future.
Currently hardly wear a watch though, always forget to put it on, but I do have a nice TW STEEL one that I wear sometimes, but that's about it.


----------



## gmc40 (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are shoes comparable to watches - might as well ask how many pairs of pants do I have 

I actually own one pair of normal shoes
		
Click to expand...

I used to own 6 watches. Now down to 3. I've got about 8 pairs of shoes though (not including golf shoes or trainers).


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are shoes comparable to watches - might as well ask how many pairs of pants do I have 

I actually own one pair of normal shoes
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

SocketRocket said:





Click to expand...


Something confusing you ?


----------



## Snelly (Jan 6, 2014)

I have got quite a few watches.  Two 1960's Seamasters with rocker movements, Two Seiko divers watches, A Citizen Dive Master, 5 G Shocks, A Suunto, a Smiths military watch, a Swiss watch that my grandfather gave me and half a dozen others that I can't recall the specifics of.

I tend to wear a G Shock most days and vary them depending on how I feel.  They are all different colours, some very bright!  If I am in a suit then I wear one of the Seikos. 

When the school fees stop, I will get back in to buying decent watches. I like the 1960's Swiss watches but would also like a Bell and Ross, a Jaeger Le Coultre GranSport Reverso, a Sea Dweller, a SuperOcean and a couple of ohers made from Titanium.


Just 1 watch and 1 pair of shoes makes LiverpoolPhil sound very dull. 

Shoes?  A nice pair of Churches for school and RN Williams boots for everything else. Check them out, buy a pair and you will not regret it. They are expensive, RN Williams are about Â£250 a pair, however my current ones are 12 years old and still going!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Dull because I have one watch and one pair of shoes ? 

Well that's a new theory


----------



## Sweep (Jan 6, 2014)

I have an Omega Seamaster which replaced a Tag Heuer Link.
I understand what people say about the expense of premium watches, but I looked at it a different way.
What else do you wear every single day, for 10 years or more? And they always retain value.
I get a lot of enjoyment out of mine and I am glad I made the purchase.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Just curious to know how does a watch give you "enjoyment" as such ? Does it tell the time in a more enjoyable way ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 6, 2014)

I enjoy looking at my watch. I like they way it looks on my wrist. I like the style and I like the comfort of the strap. This is the enjoyment I get from mine. If I had a luxury brand watch im sure this enjoyment would be ten fold.

Are you saying when you look at your Mickey Mouse watch and he's waving back at you you dont enjoy it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I enjoy looking at my watch. I like they way it looks on my wrist. I like the style and I like the comfort of the strap. This is the enjoyment I get from mine. If I had a luxury brand watch im sure this enjoyment would be ten fold.

Are you saying when you look at your Mickey Mouse watch and he's waving back at you you dont enjoy it?
		
Click to expand...

But it's just a watch that will tell you the time - I mainly get the time from my phone. No Mickey Mouse watch for me


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's just a watch that will tell you the time - I mainly get the time from my phone. No Mickey Mouse watch for me
		
Click to expand...

It's also a piece of jewellery! At least, for some!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But it's just a watch that will tell you the time - I mainly get the time from my phone. No Mickey Mouse watch for me
		
Click to expand...

Ok cool you don't get the same enjoyment from a watch as other do. It's the same as someone saying golf is just hitting a ball around a field.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ok cool you don't get the same enjoyment from a watch as other do. It's the same as someone saying golf is just hitting a ball around a field.
		
Click to expand...


That's cool - just curious that's all. Im definitely not a watch person ( even though I do like the one I have ) so wasn't sure how it could be enjoyable.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Your a wind up merchant thats what you are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Your a wind up merchant thats what you are.
		
Click to expand...



Excuse me ? I asked a question that's all - no need to throw insults about please


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Every post i've ever seen from you reads like an attempt to wind someone up, be argumentative and antagonistic. If thats not meant to be the case then i'm sorry, but from now on any post or question from you I will ignore.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2014)

Snelly said:



			If I am in a suit then I wear one of the Seikos.
		
Click to expand...



Wow! 

I bought a Seiko in Debenhams for Â£130 the other day - I didn't realise how smart I'd be if I'm in the Snelly mode!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Every post i've ever seen from you reads like an attempt to wind someone up, be argumentative and antagonistic. If thats not meant to be the case then i'm sorry, but from now on any post or question from you I will ignore.
		
Click to expand...


No it's not meant to be the case at all and I don't like aspersions being made about me like that. It's extremely rude. 

Quite happy for you to ignore me.


----------



## Robobum (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No it's not meant to be the case at all and I don't like aspersions being made about me like that. It's extremely rude. 

Quite happy for you to ignore me.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people seem to read you wrong! Wonder how.........?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Can we go back to watches as opposed to a character assassination please 

Cheers


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Your a *wind up* merchant thats what you are.
		
Click to expand...

I actually thought this was amusing!

Until I saw this!


mashleyR7 said:



			Every post i've ever seen from you reads like an attempt to wind someone up, be argumentative and antagonistic. If thats not meant to be the case then i'm sorry, but from now on any post or question from you I will ignore.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you investigate the 'Ignore' function!


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jan 6, 2014)

Im going to buy my first 'luxury' watch secondhand later this month. I've saved my Xmas money like a good boy but cant decide between an Omega PO 42MM 2500, Seamaster 2554 or Speedie Pro 3570.50. Everytime I think Ive made my mind up I change it again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's cool - just curious that's all. Im definitely not a watch person ( even though I do like the one I have ) so wasn't sure how it could be enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

This chimes with me (sorry) - I haven't worn a watch for maybe 20yrs.  Used to work with a group of guys who'd spend lunchtimes over a pint comparing and contrasting their watches - and going on about how much they cost and were worth.  I found it all rather showy and shallow I'm afraid.  But each to his own.


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are shoes comparable to watches - might as well ask how many pairs of pants do I have 

I actually own one pair of normal shoes
		
Click to expand...

You wear shoes, you wear watches. Different styles of shoes, different style of watches.

I can't get my head around why anyone would want 1 watch and one pair of shoes.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 6, 2014)

If "how much they cost and were worth" is the main issue they are discussing then it could be seen as shallow. My watches are not expensive, prob about Â£300 each, but they still give me the enjoyment that's been discussed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			You wear shoes, you wear watches. Different styles of shoes, different style of watches.

I can't get my head around why anyone would want 1 watch and one pair of shoes.
		
Click to expand...

I wear different types of footwear depending on conditions outside and what I'm also wearing.

I have one watch - I wear it sometimes but most of the time I don't bother as I have other ways of telling the time so it's not needed. Shoes are needed though. I used to have loads in the RAF but got rid of them all - I now have one pair which I wear with trousers or a suit or if I'm going out. Other than that I wear trainers.


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wear different types of footwear depending on conditions outside and what I'm also wearing.

I have one watch - I wear it sometimes but most of the time I don't bother as I have other ways of telling the time so it's not needed. Shoes are needed though. I used to have loads in the RAF but got rid of them all - I now have one pair which I wear with trousers or a suit or if I'm going out. Other than that I wear trainers.
		
Click to expand...

I have a G shock that I wear when our running as it has a stop watch, I have a run of the mill watch I wear to work and a nice watch for when going out somewhere nice like weddings, dinner etc.

Can you see why your 1 watch statement is a bad generalisation and why some posters have reacted to your posts?

If you are going to make such sweeping statements you will get a reaction

:thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			If "how much they cost and were worth" is the main issue they are discussing then it could be seen as shallow. My watches are not expensive, prob about Â£300 each, but they still give me the enjoyment that's been discussed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid so - and they are my sole experience of Omega, Rolex, Tag Heuer etc owners/wearers.  I got a gold semi-automatic Rotary watch from my folks for my 21st birthday (so let's say >30yrs ago).  Cost Â£200 - I had to find that out as I got it stolen - so a lot back then.  A simple, unpretentious and elegant little watch that I do rather miss.  Pretty much like this one

http://www.rotarywatches.com/en/the-rotary-collection/rotary-watches/gs02324-32

If I still had it I'd probably wear it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			I have a G shock that I wear when our running as it has a stop watch, I have a run of the mill watch I wear to work and a nice watch for when going out somewhere nice like weddings, dinner etc.

Can you see why your 1 watch statement is a bad generalisation and why some posters have reacted to your posts?

If you are going to make such sweeping statements you will get a reaction

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

My one watch statement is just my opinion and not any statement of fact - I asked a question on why anyone needs more than one watch and people have given me their own explanation 

Is it no longer possible to have an opinion or ask a question ? Are people that precious or defensive about having more than one watch?! I didn't say it was a crime or anything or suggest anything about people who have more than one so I really can't see what exactly is the problem that has made a few people jump down my throat. 

I have one watch - and you can't understand that ? That one watch covers every occasion when I would need a watch


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Does a GPS Garmin watch count in all this?


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My one watch statement is just my opinion and not any statement of fact - I asked a question on why anyone needs more than one watch and people have given me their own explanation 

Is it no longer possible to have an opinion or ask a question ? Are people that precious or defensive about having more than one watch?! I didn't say it was a crime or anything or suggest anything about people who have more than one so I really can't see what exactly is the problem that has made a few people jump down my throat. 

*I have one watch - and you can't understand that ?* That one watch covers every occasion when I would need a watch
		
Click to expand...

I can understand it, merely highlighting the flip side to your "opinion". It's not your "opinion" that's the problem its the tone you use, like the tone you use in this post.

Chill out a tad, you'll enjoy the place more.


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Does a GPS Garmin watch count in all this?
		
Click to expand...

Does it tell the time?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 6, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Does a GPS Garmin watch count in all this?
		
Click to expand...

At 100 pounds or less it's not exactly luxury or exotic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Valentino said:



			I can understand it, merely highlighting the flip side to your "opinion". It's not your "opinion" that's the problem its the tone you use, like the tone you use in this post.

Chill out a tad, you'll enjoy the place more.
		
Click to expand...


The tone I'm using is defensive because of certain posts aimed at me all because of proxy watches. 

I'm an extremely chilled person don't worry :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The tone I'm using is defensive because of certain posts aimed at me all because of proxy watches. 

*I'm an extremely chilled person don't worry* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Wow! 

I bought a Seiko in Debenhams for Â£130 the other day - I didn't realise how smart I'd be if I'm in the Snelly mode!
		
Click to expand...

Nice!  Seikos are great.  Very reliable automatic Japanese movements.

I have got this one. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-SKA56...&sr=1-1&keywords=seiko+kinetic+divers+watches 


In terms of luxury watches, I was referring to the Omegas that I got at a Sothebys auction though!


----------



## Snelly (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wear different types of footwear depending on conditions outside and what I'm also wearing.

I have one watch - I wear it sometimes but most of the time I don't bother as I have other ways of telling the time so it's not needed. Shoes are needed though. I used to have loads in the RAF but got rid of them all - I now have one pair which I wear with trousers or a suit or if I'm going out. Other than that I wear trainers.
		
Click to expand...



Trainers?  Oh dear.  Sports shoes should be for sports. 

Here is a book that may help you - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Debretts-Gu...2R6_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389020937&sr=1-1


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Trainers?  Oh dear.  Sports shoes should be for sports. 

Here is a book that may help you - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Debretts-Gu...2R6_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389020937&sr=1-1

Click to expand...

I'll give that a miss and continue to wear what I feel comfortable in. 

And not all trainers are sports shoes - that's very sweeping generalisation of trainers.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 6, 2014)

Sooner the better we all get playing golf again eh


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Sooner the better we all get playing golf again eh
		
Click to expand...


 

That is very true indeed - didn't think watches and shoes could cause such a problem


----------



## john0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



 

That is very true indeed - *didn't think watches and shoes could cause such a problem*

Click to expand...

Remind me......how long have you been using this forum for?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



 

That is very true indeed - didn't think watches and shoes could cause such a problem
		
Click to expand...


Time of year mate , always gets a bit "interesting" .. itl soon be all, 

How did you play today ,
 personal bests , 
what could have been , 
what will never be,
im giving up golf ,
 im starting golf "again" ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Time of year mate , always gets a bit "interesting" .. itl soon be all, 

How did you play today ,
 personal bests , 
what could have been , 
what will never be,
im giving up golf ,
 im starting golf "again" ..
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hope so or soon I'll be under the microscope for only have 2 belts for my jeans and trousers


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bloody hope so or soon I'll be under the microscope for only have 2 belts for my jeans and trousers
		
Click to expand...

Are you insane? Two!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Are you insane? Two!
		
Click to expand...


I know - shocking isn't it


----------



## Sharktooth (Jan 6, 2014)

Seems to be a hellufallot of divers on this forum looking at some of the models listed?


----------



## Snelly (Jan 6, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			Seems to be a hellufallot of divers on this forum looking at some of the models listed?
		
Click to expand...

I am one. Done about 150 dives.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Trainers?  Oh dear.  Sports shoes should be for sports. 

Here is a book that may help you - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Debretts-Gu...2R6_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389020937&sr=1-1

Click to expand...

I've got a feeling that Liverpoolphil's got to be 65+ cos only that age wear trainers 90% of the time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I've got a feeling that Liverpoolphil's got to be 65+ cos only that age wear trainers 90% of the time 

Click to expand...



Nowhere near 

Depends on what's classed as trainers - I wear Vans or Fred Perry's or canvas trainers


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2014)

Snelly said:



			In terms of luxury watches, I was referring to the Omegas that I got at a Sothebys auction though!
		
Click to expand...


I feel so deflated and cheap now Snelly :clap:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:







Depends on what's classed as trainers - I wear Vans or Fred Perry's or canvas trainers
		
Click to expand...


You've got to be a pensioner Phil - wearing Free Perry's ------- he's dead isn't he?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			You've got to be a pensioner Phil - wearing Free Perry's ------- he's dead isn't he?
		
Click to expand...


Well I do get a pension


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			You've got to be a pensioner Phil - wearing Fred Perry's ------- he's dead isn't he?
		
Click to expand...

He wont miss them so ..


----------



## Twire (Jan 6, 2014)

One of my golfing mates owns the local jewelers and is always trying to sell me a luxury watch.

He put this Rolex Submariner (second one down) on me at christmas when I visited, I was very tempted as he always does me a cracking deal on jewelery.

http://www.ahjewellery.com/inventory.php?invtype=18


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Something confusing you ?
		
Click to expand...

I think my 'Rolleyes' smiley was not a sign of confusion.   More a sign of 'He's at it again'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I think my 'Rolleyes' smiley was not a sign of confusion.   More a sign of *'He's at it again*'
		
Click to expand...

Blimey having one pair of shoes really doesn't go down well


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 6, 2014)

Confucius say "A man with no shoes feel better when he meet a man with no feet"


----------



## Robobum (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:





 I wear Vans or Fred Perry's or canvas trainers
		
Click to expand...

You should really keep things like that to yourself


----------



## LanDog (Jan 6, 2014)

Robobum said:



			You should really keep things like that to yourself 

Click to expand...


K-Swiss Suedes, the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. 

Other than that, I wear Adidas Originals mostly though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2014)

Grown men should not wear trainers as casual wear - Convex Allstars or equivalents i.e. dessie boots for you oldies - are OK with denim.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Robobum said:



			You should really keep things like that to yourself 

Click to expand...




Why ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Grown men should not wear trainers as casual wear - Convex Allstars or equivalents i.e. dessie boots for you oldies - are OK with denim.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Gok Wan thanks for the fashion advice


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok Gok Wan thanks for the fashion advice 

Click to expand...

Gok Wan:rofl:


----------



## jpenno (Jan 6, 2014)

I have several watches including two TAG's, an Omega Seamaster and a Frederique Constant, plus Two Tissots, and a few others I do like my watches ;-)

NEVER pay what the jewellers are asking they always have room for a deal, IF your after a TAG then best places are the TAG outlets, Cheshire oaks and York have them and probably a few others around can be even cheaper if you know someone with a none EU address and credit card.

Prices of Omega have rocketed in last two years since they launched their latest inhouse movement, they have aligned their prices with Rolex. I paid Â£800 for mine seconhand and its now worth around Â£1800!! 

With the limited interest available in savings accounts the used watch market may be worth a gamble a few luxury watches over 10 years old are now worth considerably more than they cost new


----------



## Jon321 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ive got 4 watches,  All between 150 and 300 then one Hugo boss one that was about 500. I don't really know anything about watches but I just like the look of them. I don't think I would spend some of the prices that some people do. But I like to have different ones as part of an outfit. I don't get the people saying why have more than one. If people want to spend their money on watches, why not.


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay, it's not a luxury watch, but I'm going to blow my own trumpet.
I gave up smoking a few weeks ago, I then bought this specifically to wear when playing golf,





 and I'm still in profit!


*Slime*.

P.S. It's also a very bright reminder of that ridiculous habit I once had!
Oh, and it's not this big in real life!


----------

